# La violenza di Aurora



## zipp404

Cerco pareri riguardo all’uso, linguisticamente improprio o meno, della preposizione «*di*» nella frase sottostante «*la verità circa la violenza *di *Aurora*».

*Contesto*

Un pomeriggio, in una lurida stalla in campagna, Aurora viene violentata da Edoardo. Dopo lo stupro Aurora riesce a scappare e torna a casa. Marzia, la sorella di Aurora, chiama i carabinieri.
___​
«È notte ormai quando il maresciallo Corti e il giovane brigadiere Mancini arrivano [a casa di Aurora e Marzia]. Che a Corti non interessi conoscere *la verità circa *la violenza di Aurora è piuttosto evidente persino al brigadiere ventinovenne [che se ne sorprende].»


Dal contesto risulta evidente che Edoardo è colui che commette lo stupro contro Aurora e che lei ne è la vittima. È lui la causa dell’accaduto. La violenza *è* di* Edoardo*, *non* di* Aurora*.

Pertanto, con riferimento all’uso della prep. «*di*» (nell'espressione «*la violenza* di Aurora»), qual è corretto (a), (b), (c) oppure (d)?

(a) il complemento della preposizione «*di*» è inteso in senso accusativo ed è analogo, ad esempio, all’espressione «*l’acquisto* di un libro» in cui «di un libro» denota il complemento oggetto diretto del verbo «*acquistare*» sottinteso nel sostantivo «*l’acquisto*».
Allo stesso modo, nell'espressione «*la violenza* di Aurora», il complemento della prep. «*di*» si intende in senso accusativo, cioè «Aurora» denota il complemento oggetto dell'azione espressa dal sostantivo «la violenza».

(b) l’uso della preposizione «*di*» è infelice perché non esprime con chiarezza il senso inteso dall’autrice.  «contro» è la preposizione che avrebbe dovuto essere utilizzata: «*la violenza* contro Aurora».

(c) Non sembra logico dire che il complemento della preposizione «*di*», cioè «_Aurora»_, sia un complemento di causa, origine o provenienza. In questo contesto «Aurora» è un complemento di argomento

(d) è un complemento di specificazione

(e) altro


Io voto per la (b), e protendo quasi quasi per la (a).


----------



## bearded

Hai ragione. Anche secondo me si tratta di un'espressione inesatta per dire ''la violenza su Aurora/la violenza subita da Aurora/lo stupro di Aurora''.
Esistono un 'di' soggettivo/attivo (la corsa di mio fratello) e un 'di' oggettivo/passivo (l'uccisione di mio fratello). Qui sarebbe un 'di' oggettivo, ma suona improprio con la parola ''violenza''.


----------



## Mary49

bearded said:


> Esistono un 'di' soggettivo/attivo (la corsa di mio fratello) e un 'di' oggettivo/passivo (l'uccisione di mio fratello). Qui sarebbe un 'di' oggettivo, ma suona improprio con la parola ''violenza''.


Ciao bearded, spiegami la differenza tra "uccisione" e "violenza".


zipp404 said:


> Che ne pensi sull'uso della prep. «contro»: la violenzia contro Aurora?


"Violenza", non "violenz*i*a". Controlla anche il titolo.


----------



## Starless74

Mary49 said:


> Ciao bearded, spiegami la differenza tra "uccisione" e "violenza".


Dal punto di vista puramente sintattico (ovviamente...), nel contesto in questione non c'è differenza.
Tuttavia concordo sul fatto che ne "l'omicidio di x" x = vittima, mentre "la violenza di x" fa pensare a x = violento,
probabilmente per la maggiore ampiezza semantica di "violenza" (non solo azione ma anche qualità).
Forse è solo una questione di uso, ma potrebbe anche essere un'impressione soggettiva mia, di bearded e di zipp.


----------



## symposium

Probabilmente qui si intende "violenza" come sinonimo di "stupro" (pensiamo al verbo "violentare"): "usare violenza a qualcuno" è un modo antiquato/letterario (e forse regionale) per dire "stuprare/violentare qualcuno". "La violenza di Aurora" credo che sia in questo contesto equivalente a "lo stupro di Aurora", cioè lo stupro DI CUI è stata vittima Aurora.


----------



## Starless74

symposium said:


> Probabilmente qui si intende "violenza" come sinonimo di "stupro" (pensiamo al verbo "violentare"): "usare violenza a qualcuno" è un modo antiquato/letterario (e forse regionale) per dire "stuprare/violentare qualcuno". "La violenza di Aurora" credo che sia in questo contesto equivalente a "lo stupro di Aurora", cioè lo stupro DI CUI è stata vittima Aurora.


Sì, questo era assodato.   
Era proprio sulla costruzione _la violenza *di* Aurora_ anziché, ad esempio, _lo strupro di Aurora_ che, come te, esprimevamo qualche dubbio.


----------



## symposium

Mi sembrava che non fosse chiaro a Zipp, che infatti non contempla questa possibilità fra le sue proposte. Altrimenti, se Zipp sa che "violenza" qui è sinonimo di "stupro", non si capisce da che cosa nascano i suoi dubbi, visto che questa costruzione (simile a "l'assassinio di JFK" o "il pestaggio dei manifestanti" ecc.) è normalissima e comune anche all'inglese.


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> Ciao bearded, spiegami la differenza tra "uccisione" e "violenza"


Ciao, Mary
Mi associo alla spiegazione di Starless al #4.  Anche per me è essenzialmente una differenza nell'uso: mentre ''l'uccisione di X'' indica chiaramente che X è (stato) ucciso - quindi 'di' passivo - ,invece ''la violenza di Y'' non si usa normalmente per dire che Y è(stato) oggetto di violenza: anzi, si potrebbe equivocare (es. ''la violenza di Y contro qualcuno'') con un 'di' attivo.


----------



## zipp404

symposium said:


> Probabilmente qui si intende "violenza" come sinonimo di "stupro"



«violenza» non è un sinonimo di «stupro». La parola «stupro» ha un significato molto ristretto, inequivocabile, nitido, definito. La parola «violenza» ha una maggiore ampiezza semantica, ed è per questo che ha un significato ambiguo o meglio, ha una diversità di significati. Per fare la parola «violenza» un sinonimo di «stupro» ci vorrebbe l'aggettivo qualificativo «carnale» (o «sessuale»): «violenza carnale» (o «violenza sessuale») . Nel testo citato però non vi è scritto «violenza domestica», né «violenza sessuale», né «violenza carnale», ma semplicemente «la *violenza *di Aurora», il che fa pensare all’idea dell’essere violento, all’aggressività, alla brutalità di Aurora, o almeno è un’espressione ambigua. Per risolvere questa ambiguità l’ho parafrasata con l’espressione «*La violenza *contro *Aurora*» il che espressa nitidamente e inconfondibilmente l’idea che la violenza è stata subita da Aurora.


----------



## bearded

zipp404 said:


> «violenza» non è un sinonimo di «stupro»..........


Tutto vero, però una cosa è il dizionario e un'altra l'uso colloquiale.  Devi sapere che in molti contesti - compreso quello del libro - 'violenza' viene usato colloquialmente al posto di 'stupro' (è una parola che suona meno ''violenta'' ). Del resto symposium ha scritto ''violenza qui è sinonimo di stupro''.


----------



## Mary49

violenza. Finestra di approfondimento in "Sinonimi e Contrari"      "V. per antonomasia è spesso quella sessuale, anche detta stupro: chi ti ha usato violenza?".
violenza: significato e definizione - Dizionari     "Usare, fare violenza a una donna, abusarne sessualmente".

Ad ogni modo, se della violenza su Aurora se ne era parlato poco prima, mi sembra che il "di" non dia adito ad equivoci.


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> se della violenza su Aurora se ne era parlato poco prima, mi sembra che il "di" non dia adito ad equivoci


Su questo non posso che essere d'accordo.


----------



## zipp404

Mary49 said:


> Ad ogni modo, se della violenza su Aurora se ne era parlato poco prima, mi sembra che il "di" non dia adito ad equivoci.



Ho certamente capito cosa intendeva l'autrice. Il motivo per cui ho posto la domanda non è che io non avessi capito il significato dell'autrice.  Ho posto la domanda perché quando ho letto la frase ho onestamente pensato che fosse un uso molto insolito della preposizione «di» che io non avevo mai trovato in italiano; è per questo che vi ho chieso il vostro parere sull'uso linguisticamente improprio o meno di questo uso insolito della prep. «di». Ma ora che dite che «violenza» è un sinonimo colloquiale di «stupro», questo cambia radicalmente la frase e non posso che assentire a quello che dite.


----------



## Starless74

zipp404 said:


> Ma ora che dite che «violenza» è un sinonimo colloquiale di «stupro», non posso che assentire a quello che dite.


Lo è in questo caso perché si evince dal contesto; ma per me era importante sottolineare che, per quanto chiarissima nel passo in questione,
personalmente non mi sentirei di consigliare a un non-madrelingua la costruzione "la violenza di..." con il significato "la violenza subita da..."


----------



## bearded

Siccome non mi sembra che in questo forum si sia mai parlato di ''di'' soggettivo/attivo e di ''di'' oggettivo/passivo, approfitto di questa discussione per mostrare, con l'aiuto dell'autorevole Treccani, che questa distinzione (che forse per alcuni è una novità) esiste davvero nella grammatica - e non è una mia trovata estemporanea.  Quando Treccani parla di ''complemento di specificazione'', intende naturalmente '' introdotto da ''di'''', come si vede negli esempi:



> Il complemento di specificazione può avere una funzione soggettiva, quando indica il ➔soggetto logico della frase:
> L’amore *di Carlo* è eccezionale (= Carlo ama)
> oppure una funzione oggettiva, quando indica l’oggetto che subisce l’azione:
> Lo facciamo per paura *di Carlo* (= noi temiamo Carlo).  Carlo è temuto.



SPECIFICAZIONE, COMPLEMENTO DI in "La grammatica italiana"


----------



## zipp404

symposium said:


> se Zipp sa che "violenza" qui è sinonimo di "stupro", non si capisce da che cosa nascano i suoi dubbi, visto che *questa costruzione* (simile a "l'assassinio di JFK" o "il pestaggio dei manifestanti" ecc.) *è normalissima e comune anche all'inglese*.



Non so quello che vuoi dire, ma in inglese  «stupro» e «violenza» non sono sinonimi.  Puoi chiedere nel forum English Only se vuoi.  In inglese quando dici «lo stupro di Aurora» il complemento della prep. «di» si intende in senso oggettivo/passivo.  Su questo siamo d'accordo.  Quando dici  però  «la violenza di Aurora», il complemento della prep. «di» si intende in senso soggettivo/attivo, cioè si intende «l'aggressività o la brutalità» di Aurora ma non nel senso di «la violenza subita da Aurora» e tanto meno nel senso di «lo stupro di Aurora».  Forse qualcuno potrebbe affermare che si tratta di un'espressione ambigua, ma io la qualificherei un'affermazione forzata.

Riguardo a "l'assassinio di JFK" e "il pestaggio dei manifestanti", in entrambe le espressioni il complemento della prep. «di» si intende in senso oggettivo/passivo.


----------



## symposium

Ciao Zipp! E' esattamente quello che stavo dicendo: non eri consapevole che in italiano (soprattutto quello antiquato/letterario) "violenza" ha anche il significato di "stupro". Non essendo consapevole di questo significato non avevi capito che dire "la violenza di Aurora" è come dire "lo stupro di Aurora" o "l'assassinio di JFK" ecc, costruzioni (azione criminale + DI -o genitivo sassone, nel caso dell'inglese- +nome della vittima) comuni sia all'inglese che all'italiano che significano "il crimine di cui Aurora/JFK ecc. sono stati vittima" e non "il crimine che hanno commesso".


----------

